# Junkers Ju 88 loading system, 1/32..



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thought that I'd share this one....1:32 Junkers Ju 88 loading system from Profimodeller


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2014)

Dang, that has more parts than the Ju-88 itself!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bought a set!


----------



## YakFlyer (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn, thought I was going to see someone's 1:32 Ju88 in progress. Absolutely love the 88.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree! We had a member here that was restoring one in a Norwegian Museum. It was [email protected]


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

True!
I hope that Guttorm, finds his way back to the forum some day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, his contributions are missed. One of these days, I might even get over there to visit him, and the museum - when I've saved enough to buy a beer in Norway !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakFlyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Wait a sec, is this chap you speak of involved with Junkers JU-88 D-1 4N+EH Werk.nr.0881203, currently being restored in Norway? I would love to see one of these fly, even if it had P&W Radials powering it, who cares. 
Such an impressive machine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2014)

He was working on a JU 88A1 U4-TK Werk Number 0880119.


----------

